# Stone Tile Depot.com Tile Supplier



## jps614 (Dec 30, 2010)

I found this site online while searching for tile to do my bathroom. Just wondering if any of you guys have worked with or bought from this company before. I believe they are a US company and have 5 different shipping locations across the county. I ordered some samples and they are beautiful and theyre prices are great. Here are the samples I ordered.
Let me know what you think.

Bathroom Floor Black and White Granite $1.85 ft2










Tub Surround Ostrich Grey Quartzite $4.25 ft2










Shower Accent Border (Split in to 3 pieces) $10ft2


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Shipping would kill those prices for any smaller jobs most likely.  

http://www.stonetiledepot.com/


----------



## jps614 (Dec 30, 2010)

Shipping is about $200 for where I am which brings the total to about $800. That sounds pretty good for some quality material for a bathroom.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

Other than the shipping cots, another drawback you may find is the Calibration tolerances. Some of this stuff could be from overstock at big suppliers where there is a little at ten stores and they buy it all. Lot numbers may vary and you may find different sizes, sometimes different hues/tones. It could prove difficult to make a professional install but if you don't mind a few imperfections go for it. Make sure you order enough, paying for shipping twice would kill ya, and for that matter don't order too much or return shipping and restocking would be a beast too.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know about that supplier but I did the same type of reseach 4 

years ago whenI built my own home. I found some great prices on the 

internet. I was looking for 18" x 18" honed and polished travertine.

I ended up buying from a local store, I walked in off the street ( not one 

of my suppliers)and his prices were almost as good as what I found online.

We got to talking and found out he lives around the corner from me. He 

gave me an additional discount and has become the first name I refer to 

customers when they are looking at tile.:thumbsup:

I found it valuable to have a store around the corner to go and look at 

samples and play around with different pieces to get the right design.

Check out one of your local guys you might be surprised what you find.

Good luck 
Chad.


----------

